# Cusano 18 Paired Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Solid and smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a very well constructed cigar with a super smooth nutty flavor. It had hints of coffee throughout. For a mild to medium smoke this had ton...

Read the full review here: Cusano 18 Paired Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Solid and smooth


----------

